# banks co



## fatbeeman (Oct 25, 2013)

been looking haven;t seen much very small acorns here north banks co. just a small fawn


----------



## linefuse (Oct 26, 2013)

Seen a few does and a 4 pointer. Acorns are scattered here. Hopefully this cold weather will get them going.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well,I have been three times since bow season. Just been too busy with other things. Two of the hunts Ive only seen deer once out of the stand and walking back to the truck through the pasture. Hunted yesterday eveing and wound up seeing between 8-11 does and fawns. Going to try and get back at it here soon and put some time in the stand.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ol dirty 30 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've seen some nice deer this year 10 small bucks so far and several does I hunt north banks only found 3 rubs this year and no scrapes yet I shot the 9 in my avatar 3 weeks ago feeding on acorns he was with a small 6 and a small 7 point


----------



## ol dirty 30 (Nov 9, 2013)

For all the 3 guys that hunts banks co are yall finding any scrapes yet? I normally start finding them about this time but havnt seen any I made a mock scrape at my house and had one doe visit at midnight so no luck there the acorns seem to be about gone and starting to get a few tracks in my food plot now


----------



## ol dirty 30 (Nov 9, 2013)

Also hunted all day yesterday and seen one at 8:30 am and that was it at dark on my way home they was all over 441 feeding


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Nov 9, 2013)

Hunted 4 of last 6 days and haven't found a scrape or even seen a deer. Been a very slow two weeks. Not convinced on Banks county yet...


----------



## molon labe (Nov 10, 2013)

Watched one last week work a scrape ,the week prior we had zero. 

Over the next 3-4 weeks things will really get going. still seeing fawns with mommas( note*those not eaten by yotes)

Saw zero deer yesterday and heard very few shots, that's hunting. 
As the rut progresses towards the peak, anything can happen at any time its just a matter of being in the right place at that time.
good luck to all !!!


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 13, 2013)

Any chasing seen yet?


----------



## ol dirty 30 (Nov 13, 2013)

Havnt seen any. on the way home from work this week from cleveland to homer we have seen deer like crazy. Went by a field yesterday and there was 3 bucks and several does at 5:30 I hope the deer movement is good this weekend


----------



## fatbeeman (Nov 15, 2013)

been sitting in woods lot no deer must be running at night or dogs got them spooked


----------



## ol dirty 30 (Nov 15, 2013)

I sat all day didn't see anything but I did find 6 New rubs


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 16, 2013)

Seen plenty of rubs and a couple of new scrapes but no deer!


----------



## ol dirty 30 (Nov 18, 2013)

mountainraider68 said:


> Seen plenty of rubs and a couple of new scrapes but no deer!



Same here. Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 18, 2013)

Behind the house near the banks/stephens/franklin co lines, I saw 7...a button head, 4 pt, and 5 does from the stand today and watched them from 4:30 until dark. Nothing major, but at least I'm seeing them. No sign of the rut yet either.


----------



## ol dirty 30 (Nov 19, 2013)

That's good to hear. from here on out is when I've had the best luck over the years I found a couple scrapes I put my camera on one Sunday while it was raining maybe he's been back to freshen it up. Good luck guys


----------



## dirtroaddispatch (Nov 19, 2013)

There are no deer in Banks County.  If I was a quitter, I would have by now.  Too many hours on stand to not see deer.

On a side note, I am finding scrapes and fresh rubs finally.  I hope you guys are right about the next few weeks.  I have always hunted further south or much further north, so I am keep my fingers crossed that it is getting close.
___________________________________________________
"The best stories begin with a dirt road"...dirtroaddispatch.net


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 21, 2013)

Had a lone doe come out into the field last night at a place I hunt in Stephens....hope that is a sign of the upcoming rut.  Should be good next week with a dip in temps.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 27, 2013)

Haven't been able to be in the woods since Saturday...been seeing some around the house (can't hunt, daughter is out of school and since I'm a teacher too, I get babysitting duty while the wife works). Been seeing chasing going on since Sunday morning around the yard (field). Been small scrub bucks, but the chase is on. Finally getting to go this afternoon...hope it's good.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 5, 2013)

anyone seen any action of the rut since thanksgiving?


----------



## fatbeeman (Dec 11, 2013)

*buck*

I finely got a buck 2 weeks ago in my freezer now. been going out almost every day when it was not raining. I shot that buck about 10'45=10'00 am gonna keep trying for 1 more.


----------



## hoochman2 (Jan 1, 2014)

another great year in banks county. can wait until turkey season.


----------



## ol dirty 30 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah had a good season too.yesterday I seen two bucks at 8:15 one was small the other was a hoss I had my bow and didnt get a shot.but was happy to see they made it through the season and hopefully will make it till next year.ive got my mind set on a wide seven I seen earlier in the year he should be a great buck next season


----------



## sea trout (Jan 3, 2014)

I got a good doe behind the house wed morning!
I spent more time at the wilkes co. lease than behind the house in banks co. 
I wish we had a few more doe days in dec.  I'm glad I got one  on the last day


----------

